# Free Grace in the Old Testament



## AnonymousRex (Sep 8, 2004)

A few minutes ago, I concluded a conversation I was having with a misled brother in Christ who believes that free grace did not exist in the Old Testament because it was before Christ. At the time, I was unfortunately straining to find examples to prove my point, and all I could think of was the ceremonial stipulations that pre-figured Christ, and that Old Testament believers looked forward to Christ for salvation. I also thought of Abraham. God chose Him by his sovereign will without any regard to Abraham's personal merit.

Aside from these two examples, I can't think of anything else. Are there any other salient points of which anyone else has thought? Are there any books or articles (on the internet) anyone may recommend?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

AnonRex


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 8, 2004)

Real quickly - (I'll post more later)

This article is on how the Law was written on the heart in the OT, or how the Holy Spirit worked by writing the law on the saints of the OT (i.e. there is no differecne in salvation between me and Abraham - free grace is free grace!).

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/McMahonInternalizationLaw.htm

Also - I would talk about justification by works verses justification by faith alone (Hab. 2:4).


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 19, 2004)

Although Matt's article probably said it better than any thing I could say, I ask the mis-led brother to explain the promises given in the OT without the need for works. Also, it might do well to explain the Covenant of Works/Grace distinction.


----------

